# Only one follicle for IUI...cancel or no?



## CanadianMaple

My clinic is talking about cancelling my cycle. I had two follicles stop growing and my LH is chronically high. 

This is my first IUI with clomid and I was going to trigger. 

Anyone have any stats on my success rate I would be looking at. We are using a donor and the sperm is about $900 shipped, but if it could work, I would try it.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

CanadianMaple said:


> My clinic is talking about cancelling my cycle. I had two follicles stop growing and my LH is chronically high.
> 
> This is my first IUI with clomid and I was going to trigger.
> 
> Anyone have any stats on my success rate I would be looking at. We are using a donor and the sperm is about $900 shipped, but if it could work, I would try it.

Hi, what is the size of your follicle? My first pregnancy was done with IUI. I only ever had 1 follicle and i got pregnant.


----------



## CanadianMaple

It's 17.5mm right now.


----------



## Sweet Lullaby

CanadianMaple said:


> It's 17.5mm right now.

that size is considered mature. Why do they want to cancel?


----------



## CanadianMaple

They think the odds are too low with one. They would be wasting donor sperm and money.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Shoot, the pharmacies here don't have my ovidrel. I would have to drive an hour to the city and then back to go get it. 

I really have to decide soon if this is worth it or not. :(


----------



## silverbell

Hi CM. I'm really sorry to hear about the bad start you've had to your first IUI cycle.

However, 17.5mm is great and is a mature follie and I would personally go for it. I don't understand what they're saying about the odds being too low to be honest. I've previously read documentation that doesn't suggest having more than 1 follie particularly increases success rates, though this was internet-based so I can't vouch for the accuracy.

The clinic I was going to would only do IUIs with 1 or 2 follies. They actually preferred 1 follie. If you had more than 2 follies they actually cancel the cycle, as they won't risk multiple births (in the UK they're very keen to prevent multiple births as a result of fertility treatment).

It's a decision you'll both have to make, but I would personally go for it. You have a mature follie there that is going to be viable for a potential pregnancy. Good luck with your decision :hugs:


----------



## MoBaby

Most women only have one mature follicle with natural ovulation so I think you have good chances.


----------



## Stardust1

Here in the uk they cancel if you have more that 2 follicles and when you think about it woman normally only produce one per cycle so i don't know why they'd cancel. I had 2 and a slightly immature one and fell pregnant the first time we got as far as the DIUI stage. Good luck I have everything crossed that this works out for you :hug:


----------



## worriedone

silverbell said:


> Hi CM. I'm really sorry to hear about the bad start you've had to your first IUI cycle.
> 
> However, 17.5mm is great and is a mature follie and I would personally go for it. I don't understand what they're saying about the odds being too low to be honest. I've previously read documentation that doesn't suggest having more than 1 follie particularly increases success rates, though this was internet-based so I can't vouch for the accuracy.
> 
> The clinic I was going to would only do IUIs with 1 or 2 follies. They actually preferred 1 follie. If you had more than 2 follies they actually cancel the cycle, as they won't risk multiple births (in the UK they're very keen to prevent multiple births as a result of fertility treatment).
> 
> It's a decision you'll both have to make, but I would personally go for it. You have a mature follie there that is going to be viable for a potential pregnancy. Good luck with your decision :hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> i agree with silverbell.. even if it is 1 folicle, it could be your healthy egg that would lead to pregnancy...all the best.. hope you make the right decision..


----------



## CanadianMaple

Thank you. I'm feeling like we should go for it too. I'm not sure why the clinic was so nervous about it. The RE actually canceled the cycle but then threw in that it was ultimately my choice. I'll wait for the bloodwork and then decide, but I feel like I have to give this follicle a chance.


----------



## silverbell

CanadianMaple said:


> Thank you. I'm feeling like we should go for it too. I'm not sure why the clinic was so nervous about it. The RE actually canceled the cycle but then threw in that it was ultimately my choice. I'll wait for the bloodwork and then decide, but I feel like I have to give this follicle a chance.

I think this is a good plan and I personally think you're right to give this little fighter follie a chance :hugs:


----------



## CanadianMaple

They canceled me.

My estrogen is too low. My LH is finally under 10 but my progesterone has dropped too.


----------



## MoBaby

:( sooo sorry!! Is there anything they can do about those numbers??


----------

